# GTiR ECU wiring into a SR20DE



## TriniP11 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi, does anyone know if the GTiR ECU will plug directly into a stock JDM SR20DE harness and if so will there be any wires that have to be changed. I currently have a stock JDM SR20DE with BBDET pistons and am currently swapping in a GTiR setup i.e. GTiR ECU, GTiR MAF, GTiR Turbo and manifold. Also I have JDM O2 sensors will I have to use the GTiR O2 sensors or can I use the JDM O2 sensors? What else needs changing for this setup to be successful? Below is my full spec sheet:

Stock JDM SR20DE with new rings and connector rod bearings
GTiR ECU
GTiR Turbo and Manifold
GTiR MAF
S15 injectors
Nismo FPR
BBDET Pistons
HKS Turbo Timer
Greddy Type R BOV
HKS Intercooler from EVO7
3" DP with custom 3" exhaust (resonator included)
300ZX TT Fuel Pump
Skyline Brake Upgrade all round

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bootboy (Jun 27, 2004)

*Sr20de*

Hi,

If you cant find what your looking for here try the primera owners club of the uk @ www.npoc.com
they should be able to help and if not you will find a link to the uk GTiR owners club.
the SR20DE is fitted to the primera and almera gti of the uk, you find help with this through my clubs site, www.almeraownersclub.com

cheers, 

bootboy


----------



## bootboy (Jun 27, 2004)

sorry i mean www.npoc.co.uk


----------

